# Hospital donations



## Christie22 (Nov 22, 2018)

Hi there,

I am a children's nurse working in an emergency department in Middlesbrough. I am searching for a charity who may be able to assist us in receiving some baby knitted blankets. Fortunately we receive knitted gowns from a charity but when a child is very sick or when they pass away, we rarely have a nice knitted blanket to wrap them in. As a team we often buy our own or some of our team knit them. We often have times where we have no blanket apart from our large adult ones supplied by the trust. However, recently we have had a few occasions where we have required a preemie blanket and obviously do not have any and staff have found it very disheartening and worry about the impact this has on families when you cannot provide this basic comfort. Through some research I have discovered your charity and hope you will be able to help us or point me in the right direction of possible help. Thank you in advance 

Kindest regards 

Christie Wilkinson


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Are you in the U.K.? or the U.S.?


----------



## katy (Jan 23, 2011)

I have a lot of yarn I could knit into baby blankets after the holidays - if you are in the US. Please let me know.


----------



## fergablu2 (Apr 30, 2011)

Welcome. Since I don’t know where in the world you are, (guessing the UK), I suggest doing an internet search for “knitting or crochet groups” or “knitting or crochet charities” plus your zip or postal code, and you may find some local help.


----------



## Reita (Dec 8, 2014)

You could also check out the churches & senior center in your surrounding area. Best of luck. Reita


----------



## Celt Knitter (Jul 13, 2011)

Christie...welcome...and I have sent you a pm. I'm doing some work for the NHS Northern Care Alliance End of Life Care on charity projects.


----------



## littletreasure (Jun 4, 2011)

Can you please give more details of precisely what you need - size of blankets (inches wide/deep), colour preference (brights/pastels), patterned or plain, which hospital to send them to. After Christmas I will happily help.


----------



## Celt Knitter (Jul 13, 2011)

Middlesborough is in Northern England, UK, in North Yorkshire near the east coast.


patocenizo said:


> Are you in the U.K.? or the U.S.?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Hello Christie you are in my area , Its already been mentioned at one knitting group I go to ,,and there is another group that I will asķ for you too so hopefully in the near future you will receive some much needed Items
Sonja


----------



## ChocPieMom (Feb 8, 2011)

Check with your local hospital. I'm betting they need bereavement blankets too.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thank you for responding. I am in Orange County, California not too far from Disneyland and Surf City. Quite far away. There is a "program" called Angel Gowns here in the U.S. and I have donated some gowns to them so I am familiar with this type of donation.


Celt Knitter said:


> Middlesborough is in Northern England, UK, in North Yorkshire near the east coast.


----------



## Celt Knitter (Jul 13, 2011)

But not far away in your heart :sm24: :sm24: It's the generosity of people like you on here that makes KP worthwhile in spite of some of infighting.


patocenizo said:


> Thank you for responding. I am in Orange County, California not too far from Disneyland and Surf City. Quite far away.


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Christie22 (Nov 22, 2018)

Sorry everyone I have never been on here before and didn't realise this is world wide as was sent a link from a charity. I am in the UK in the North East. Blankets of any size from doll size to normal baby size would be amazing. We are not fussy we would just appreciate anything for the baby's we care for. Thank you all, Christie


----------



## dornefeb (Mar 1, 2017)

Where would we send them to


----------



## Emerson116 (Jul 13, 2018)

I just started a baby blanket for no one in particular. It might talke a little while but I will save it for your charity.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

dornefeb said:


> Where would we send them to


The only emergency department I know is the one at James Cook University Hospital, Marton Road , Middlesbrough Ts4 3bw


----------



## jersgran (Mar 19, 2012)

Welcome Christie from SE Wisconsin. I can't help you because you are too far away but I know KP will come through for you. This is an amazingly generous group.


----------



## Rosette (Oct 7, 2011)

Hi Christie. I would like to knit baby blankets for you. I will send a private message.


----------



## Norfolknan (Aug 4, 2014)

Have you contact under butterfly wings? they deal with prem and born sleeping babies. Maybe they could give you more advice on where to go. I will willingly knit blankets for your unit, just need to know where to send them.


----------



## Christie22 (Nov 22, 2018)

Thanks everyone. I work at 

Paediatric Emergency Department 
James Cook University Hospital 
Marton Road
Middlesbrough 
TS4 3BW 

If anyone can help please message me directly. Any type of blankets would be hugely appreciated! Thanks for everyone's help.

Kindest regards 

Christie


----------



## MOM313313 (Mar 25, 2016)

Where are you located? Do you have a particular size or yarn content that you prefer?


----------



## Christie22 (Nov 22, 2018)

Hello, 

Middlesbrough, UK. Any size would be greatly appreciated but doll size would be great for our preemie babies. Otherwise we are not fussy!! Thank you

Christie


----------

